# Yellow Alert Worm_Fizzer.A



## Heiko (12 Mai 2003)

Trendmicro bringt grade einen Yellow Alert über den Worm_Fizzer.A raus.

Der hat zur Abwechslung mal deutsche Betreffzeilen...


----------



## Devilfrank (12 Mai 2003)

Symantec erhöht auf Virus Alert Category 3 und schiebt ein automatisches Update in die Pipeline.


----------



## Heiko (12 Mai 2003)

Mein W2K mit NAV wollte sogar neu starten... :gruebel:


----------



## Devilfrank (12 Mai 2003)

Hö?
Hier nicht. Automatisch das Update runtergeladen und gut...


----------



## Heiko (12 Mai 2003)

Jo, auf WXP war das so. W2K wollte neu starten.


----------



## Devilfrank (12 Mai 2003)

Hier läuft auch W2k+NAV2002.
Hast Du etwa den NAV 2003 drauf?


----------



## Heiko (12 Mai 2003)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du etwa den NAV 2003 drauf?


Klar. Logo. What else?


----------



## Devilfrank (12 Mai 2003)

NAV2003...es gibt geteilte Meinungen...


----------



## Heiko (12 Mai 2003)

Ich habe keine negativen Erfahrungen damit. Woran scheiden sich die Geister?


----------



## Devilfrank (12 Mai 2003)

Ich hab schon in manchen Foren gelesen, dass vor allem W2k und WME sich schwertun und gelegentlich instabil werden. Vor allem dann, wenn die Leute an den BS rumtunen.
Häufig funzt dann das AutoProtect und das LiveUpdate nicht mehr. Helfen soll dann die De-und- Reinstallation, wobei schon das Deinstallieren häufig in die Hose geht.


----------



## Heiko (12 Mai 2003)

Kann ich von hier aus nicht bestätigen. Update von NAV2002 auf 2003 verlief wunderbar problemlos, anschließend keine Probleme, an die ich mich erinnern könnte.


----------



## Der Jurist (12 Mai 2003)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab schon in manchen Foren gelesen, dass vor allem W2k und WME sich schwertun und gelegentlich instabil werden. Vor allem dann, wenn die Leute an den BS rumtunen.
> Häufig funzt dann das AutoProtect und das LiveUpdate nicht mehr. Helfen soll dann die De-und- Reinstallation, wobei schon das Deinstallieren häufig in die Hose geht.





Das Problem gibt es seit dem März-Update mit dem NIS und dem Common Client. Danach  mit Deinstalierungsprogramm komplett von der Platte putzen, neu installieren und bei Live-Updaten immer das NIS-Systemprogramm und den Comment Client nicht updaten, dann funzt es bis, ja bis diese dämliche Antwort erträglicher wird, http://service1.symantec.com/suppor...e_docid/20030403120430905?Open&src=de_w&txt=u


----------



## technofreak (13 Mai 2003)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/dab-12.05.03-003/



			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Neuer Wurm W32/Fizzer spricht schwäbisch
> .......................
> 
> Fizzer versendet sich im Anhang einer E-Mail mit diversen Betreffzeilen und Texten im Mail-Body. Der Wurm beinhaltet deutsche und englische Wortlisten, aus denen er die Texte generiert. Nach Aussage von TrendMicro sind einige der deutschen Meldungen in schwäbisch verfasst, was die mögliche Herkunft des Wurms stark eingrenzt.



Na so was, die Schwaben, wer hätte das gedacht, schaffe, schaffe Virüsle baue  

tf


----------

